# Please help with CSV and IITPSA



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello House,

How are you guys doing? Please I need some help/advice with you guys. 

Firstly I have a Section 11(6) permit which allows me to do business and I just recently renewed it for the second time. and I have already put in my PRP 26 (b) exactly 1 year this month. I am self-employed. Now I will like to witch to Information and Technology (IT). At the moment I already have CompTIA A+, Network+ and Security+ certification. Also, they fell under the Critical Skills category too. also note that I didnt attend any school for these cert, I studied and wrote the exams online.

Secondly, I don't know how to go about with this IITPSA registration because I don't have any experience in the IT industry as of now. I saw that you need to have some few years experience before you can register. Also, how do I need to go about to get a CSV which will allow me to work? And I hope it won't affect my PRP 26 (b) application?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

pajojo4life said:


> Hello House,
> 
> How are you guys doing? Please I need some help/advice with you guys.
> 
> ...



IITPSA will register you. You'll have to confirm with them if they will issue a support letter for CSV, I believe they should. However, why do you want to switch to CSV? Just endorse your 11(6) to work instead of run a business. The benefit of CSV is faster route to PR but since you've already applied under 26(b) there's no benefit for you anyway.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

terryZW said:


> IITPSA will register you. You'll have to confirm with them if they will issue a support letter for CSV, I believe they should. However, why do you want to switch to CSV? Just endorse your 11(6) to work instead of run a business. The benefit of CSV is faster route to PR but since you've already applied under 26(b) there's no benefit for you anyway.




Thank you for your response, I don't know how it works that is why I was asking. So no need to register with IITPSA. Also, do I need to get a job offer for me to apply for the work endorsement?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

pajojo4life said:


> Thank you for your response, I don't know how it works that is why I was asking. So no need to register with IITPSA. Also, do I need to get a job offer for me to apply for the work endorsement?


Yes. You need a job offer but no employer declaration or anything like that


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Yes. You need a job offer but no employer declaration or anything like that





I was a little bit scare that it will mess up my PRP application and my permit. I just dont want to start from zero.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

pajojo4life said:


> I was a little bit scare that it will mess up my PRP application and my permit. I just dont want to start from zero.


Your work/study/business is a secondary condition of your visa. The primary is that of being a spouse. As long as that doesn't change, you'll get your PR.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Your work/study/business is a secondary condition of your visa. The primary is that of being a spouse. As long as that doesn't change, you'll get your PR.


Ok. Thank you very much.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Greetings everyone.

Don't know if someone has ever experienced this. My husband did a one year course in web development at BOSTON COLLEGE and wrote the MICROSOFT CERTIFICATE exams. He applied to IITPSA and he was registered as an Associate Member.
He applied for critical skills and was given just for 9 months because that was how long his passport was valid for. Now he got the new passport and went to apply but he got a rejection with reasons as follows;

With the qualification submitted, applicant is requested to register with the relevant SAQA accredited professional body. The other certificates(i.e Microsoft certificates) must be sent to SAQA for evaluation for NQF level.

Now on SAQA website, IITPSA is listed as a recognized Professional body. He has called SAQA and SAQA says they don't evaluate Microsoft certificates as those are short courses.

Has anyone experienced this before? If yes, how did you go about it?

Thanks in advance


----------

